# Washington Recruiters Go After Unhappy Hawaii Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thehawaiichannel.com*

Washington state police recruiters arrived in Honolulu to try to lure away Honolulu Police Department officers.

The Federal Way Police Department said it decided to recruit on Oahu when it found out officers were unhappy with the switch away from a schedule of three days a week on 12-hour shifts. That change is set to take place this summer.

Officials from Federal Way will be at the Ala Moana Hotel for the next two days, interviewing Honolulu officers for 16 openings.

Federal Way Officer Jim Nelson said that 25 people have applied so far.

"The salary is better and we work a (four-day, 10-hour) schedule. It's a different type of policing. It's a mainland-style policing. We have an excellent police department," Nelson said.

Starting salary in Federal Way ranges from $49,000 to $63,000 a year.

Those interested in applying can call Cmdr. Greg Wilson at (206) 391-2402 for more information.

Previous Stories:


February 24, 2006: SHOPO Hears Complaints About HPD Schedule 
January 26, 2006: HPD Changes Officers' Work Schedule From 3 To 5 Days 
February 9, 2006: Washington State Hopes To Recruit Honolulu Police Officers 
Copyright 2006 by TheHawaiiChannel.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

